# how long before i can mate my female ghost?



## Mike (Dec 10, 2006)

my female ghost finaly molted into an adult how lnog do i have to wait before i can mate her ?


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Dec 10, 2006)

Varries depending on the species, food quality and regularity, temperature and the individual mantis. But as a rule of thumb 2-4 weeks, i sugest you start trying at the 3 week mark.  

For future refernce (as this will most likely be moved) this is a breeding question, so it goes in the breeding forum and you will most likely be told to use the search feature as this has been asked a lot.


----------



## Shelbycsx (Dec 11, 2006)

> my female ghost finaly molted into an adult how lnog do i have to wait before i can mate her ?


Well that kinda depends on what the lighting is like, what type of music you got playing and most importantly, how drunk she is. :lol:


----------

